# Looking to step up to DCC...



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys what do you recommend for a economical ($200 or less) DCC controller? My local train store has one for $150 w/ Loco. I think Bachmann. Good or No? I saw some vids with the MRC prodigy and those seem cool. Also watched a few vids on the Bachmann E-Z controller and I don't think I would like the buttons / operation. Seems kinda 90's. I just figured out the whole DCC basics last night and I was blown away with the operation / lights / sounds! WOW! I GOTTA HAVE ONE or 2 or 3. Lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a bachmann ez command system. it works great i got my ez command at hobby town for 84 dollars :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Look at the thread it might help you out! http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4410
Sean


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I also have the Bachmann EZ Command. It works quite well, but it lacks any ability to change CV's on the decoders. If you want to do all the cool stuff like slow starts/stops and speed matching, your SOL. And really not much you can do to expand beyond the 10 addresses. But you can add controllers that will assume the same progamming as the command center (main controller), as well as boosters.

Overall, though, I like it and so do my kids. Low priced but not junk and easy to setup and use.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I just ordered a mrc prodigy advanced from tony train exchange for around $250.00 shipped to canada

P.S. haven't got it yet but hopfuly soon


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have E-Z Command too...and I paid what forest did (also bought at Hobbytown). It is extremely reliable, and ridiculously easy to use.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

i have the prodigy advanced2 and it is really easy to use. also have used the prodigy express sytem which is also easy to use and can do pretty much anything with


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a EZ command for my sons setup. It works great and very easy to use. That being said it's also very basic. I also have a digitrax zephyr I use to hook up my computer to do programing. Once my son is a little more comfortable using the zephyr we will be not be using the EZ command anymore.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The EZ Command is great for a starter set, IF and BIG IF, You buy all your engines preprogrammed or you have a friend with a Full DCC system that can program them for you. 
No Knock to the EZ Command guys/gals but it's not a full DCC system. I understand for some it's just a matter of the money, but it's kind of like getting a moped and calling it your hog. 
I started off with an atlas system that you could program for a 2 digit address and some of the addresses but it lacked full capability's, Frustrating.
The digitrax zephyr/ and yes others in the starting range of DCC give you full capability's with the option to expand to a bigger system without having to throw away the old equipment. As far as a learning curve goes my son at 7 ran my Digitrax system with no problem, so it can be done! 
If you start off learning to drive a tonka toy then everything from there is Up Hill. 
If you start off learning to drive a Semi Truck then every thing else is easy.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I think which DCC set a person gets depends largely upon what you want to do with it. If you want all the bells and whistles, and want to be able to "fine tune" the loco's, then by all means spend the money and get the more advanced system. I am not all that interested in the extras. I don't want to spend any time on progamming CV's. I don't need sound. It is fine if one wants all these features. It seems to come down to what you prefer, and what you want to do with it...I just want to run trains.


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

I've installed decoder chips is all my son's "thomas" engines and the EZ command has handle them with no problems. I've fine tuned them with the zephyr, but they all worked just fine with playing with the CV so even if you do install your own chips the EZ command can work for you. If your never going to get into a lot of controls or other advance things the EZ isn't a bad choice.I got the zephyr for a very good price and I like controlling the trains from my computer will my son runs one from the controller/throttle.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i said it before , i guess i'll say that again - system without CV configuration compatibility is like car without spare tire and toolkit. chances are you will not need it but when you do you are in for a trip to store or friend with full featured system to troubleshoot that flaking decoder.
EZ is IMHO waste of money that might have went into full featured system, which is not much more expensive. 

my 2 cents, feel free to disregard


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

for about 60 bucks the EZ command I have was worth the money..then again I did buy my zephyr used for not much more so if I had to choice between a new EZ or a used zephyr for close to the same price it's a not brainer...the zephyr wins hands down.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I also have had no problems whatsoever with my e-z command. I have run four loco's at once with no problem. Also, two dual consists with no problem. From what I was told on this site, cv settings do not work well in a consist pulling a grade. With that in mind, I went with the bachman because I like to pull large (20+) trains up my grade. I am sure the other systems will do this as well, but the price was right for the bachman. 

That said, it really depends on what you plan on doing with your layout. Keep the future in mind as well, you may want to expand your layout.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

It is hard to know what to tell people when they ask what is the best this or that. Many will ask what is the best locomotive. That can be hard to determine. All products have their pro's and con's. All things have a life expectancy. All things will eventually fail. We live in a society that likes to rate and compare things. It would be easy to tell someone to just go out and buy a $300 locomotive! For $300, it MUST be good...right? I own many different loco's, from cheap, entry-level ones to top-of-the-line ones. To be honest, they all have been good. In other words, I have yet to have one fail me.

Sometimes you have to go with your gut. I am not saying to make a foolish decision. Take the time...do the research...and go with what your gut tells you. Like many have said on here, there really is no right or wrong when it comes to YOUR railroad.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mr_x_ite_ment


> "I own many different loco's, from cheap, entry-level ones to top-of-the-line ones. To be honest, they all have been good. In other words, I have yet to have one fail me."


Let me send you over some ( WORTHLESS / JUNKY / DEAD or DIEING )engines so you have some! 
I've got plenty to go around!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

It's the OLD Chevy / Ford / Dodge debate No one really ever wins! :dunno:
But my old Chevy can still beat up your {Insert car name here}!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I hear ya, Sean...maybe I am about to have some dead or dying engines myself soon! LOL. I know I have a '51 Chevy pick-up that I have to get an engine into one of these days!

Chad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

swiggy said:


> From what I was told on this site, cv settings do not work well in a consist pulling a grade. With that in mind, I went with the bachman because I like to pull large (20+) trains up my grade. ...


what? "_cv settings do not work well in consist_" makes no sense. rephrase perhaps?




RGC said:


> for about 60 bucks the EZ command I have was worth the money..


 it is your money of and you free to spend it as you see fit, but now you have two independent and incompatible systems. sounds to me as needlessly spent 60$ on now idle system. again, your money to spend of course.




OFF TOP


NIMT.COM said:


> But my old Chevy can still beat up your {Insert car name here}!


now that's funny  i'm 100% positive my honda Fit beats you every time at pump. i spend less fuel to get me the same distance - i WIN! 
but i'm sure your old chevy gives you plenty of opportunity to work on it instead of driving


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Anton,
Let me see your Honda Fit Haul in the firewood for winter!
I-WIN You froze!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey tankist, please finish reading - you put the whole quote up, but only asked a question about part of the statement-------PULLING GRADES WITH A DUAL CONSIST WITH CV SETTINGS SET MAKES THE LOCOMOTIVES BUCK BECAUSE THEY ARE PULLING DIFFERENT WEIGHT AT DIFFERENT TIMES (one tries to constantly catch up with the other). 

I can search the posts, but it was a while ago. 

please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://circlechobby.com/prodM/NCE25.HTM
I have this system, the NCE Powercab, and I really like it. I'm not endorsing any specific vendor, the above link is just for reference only. I especially like the thumbwheel throttle.


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

tankist said:


> what? "_cv settings do not work well in consist_" makes no sense. rephrase perhaps?
> 
> 
> it is your money of and you free to spend it as you see fit, but now you have two independent and incompatible systems. sounds to me as needlessly spent 60$ on now idle system. again, your money to spend of course.


I got my use out of the 60 bucks I spent on the EZ command and it still runs a simple double oval that my son likes to play with and when the newest project is ready to run it will go back on his "Island of Sodor" 4'x16' layout since he still likes it better then the zephyr, but then again he's only 6 so I'm sure the zephyr will grow on him.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Swiggy,
No offense, but I think you were miss informed.
The programmable CV settings allow you to match the pulling power of all your equipment to be the same or really close to the same. So with tweaking the settings around especially with JMRI's program you can get you engines to quit hopping and bumping around.
Exceptions to this rule are if the physical gearing is not the same (Switcher to Big engine) then this will not work. And if you trying to match a really old decoder to a new decoder they just don't work electrically the same.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

swiggy said:


> Hey tankist, please finish reading - you put the whole quote up, but only asked a question about part of the statement-------PULLING GRADES WITH A DUAL CONSIST WITH CV SETTINGS SET MAKES THE LOCOMOTIVES BUCK BECAUSE THEY ARE PULLING DIFFERENT WEIGHT AT DIFFERENT TIMES (one tries to constantly catch up with the other).
> 
> I can search the posts, but it was a while ago.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.


and you saying this happens becasue "CV settings set"? 
Swig, all decoders have collection of Configuration Values (CV's), they are registers that remember a specific value that controls decoer characteristics such as acceleration etc. all of them are set to a specific values at factory and tuned during programming. saying "cv settings do not work well in consist" makes no sence since CV itself don't preform any work by definition. as for issue you brought up i don't see how this can be issue with system. most probably these are teribly speed mismatched locos. 
how is using system that does not have direct control over specific CV is better when consistng locos? 
and not that i see it an issue but if advanced consisting doesn't work one always can try universal consisting.

for issue you described please do search, i missed it completely.

i just want to add that i run powercab and had no issue consisting athearn loco with digitrax board with either another digitrax or QSI sound decoder. and i do have extreme grades on my layout, which really work the BEMF/PID motor control feature in QSI.


please do search for that thread you mentioned. 



NIMT.COM said:


> Anton,
> Let me see your Honda Fit Haul in the firewood for winter!
> I-WIN You froze!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


well, bi more OFF topic then...
thats one of the best parts with this car - dropping jaws. hauling marble dual sink coutertop surface for my bathroom, 7 feet tall cristmass tree (or lumber) with all doors closed, bathroom drywall boards (those are 5*7). the best moment was however hauling new appliances: store employee wheeled the cart with oven, dishwasher and top range, all FIT in one go with door close. the guy looked puzzled. and the look on fase of those truck guys on IKEA parking lot with all kinds of boards sticking out from the truck bed when i load kitchen cabinetry and close all the doors.

you know you own a Fit when .... the one before last says it all, lol.
i still win, lol


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks NIMT.COM


----------

